# openSUSE Linux latest (11.1) DVD



## jaym_2001 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had installed ver 11 of the openSUSE Linux OS (came with Digit magz). Now I would like to install/upgrade to the recently-released ver 11.1 (see *www.opensuse.org/en/). But I do not have Net connection fast enough & 8 pm to 8 am (earlier free) is now chargeable (Tata Indicom ADSL).

Is there any place in India (or abroad) where one can buy this DVD (openSUSE 11.1) ? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Buy OpenSUSE out here: *en.opensuse.org/Buy_openSUSE

You could probably upgrade to 11.1 using apt-get, although I'm not too sure about the intricacies.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, can we get R.H.E.L 5 for free?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 11, 2009)

^^No.
But you can use it for free if you are willing to use CentOS repo . 

Buying the DVD from OpenSuse will turn out to be very expensive. It will be better if you buy from some other seller or get DVD image from someone having it in your city(or this forum)


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 11, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> You could probably upgrade to 11.1 using apt-get, although I'm not too sure about the intricacies.



Upgrading will mean lot of bandwidth use. About 8-9 hours min, can't afford that.



> Buy OpenSUSE out here: *en.opensuse.org/Buy_openSUSE


No, no ....don't want the boxed (retail/supported version), that is too expensive @ $ 59 + Shipping ... {might as well upgrade to (bloatware) Windows Vista or MS Office 2007}.
Am looking for the *free* version of openSUSE 11.1; (as in here: *software.opensuse.org/), just like most other users.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

*www.opensourcedeal.com


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 11, 2009)

^^OpenSuse 11.1 isn't available there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry! My mistake.

EDIT:
Maybe this one:
*www.rainbowcomputech.com/index.php

EDIT#2:
I suggest you wait for February, LFY may very well give OpenSUSE 11.1 DVD with its issue.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you know that we have a distro request thread?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Did you know that we have a distro request thread?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787


I had forgotten about it... Thanks.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 11, 2009)

For Linux Distributions, try *taurusoft.netfirms.com


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 11, 2009)

^^They aren't having it either.


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Sorry! My mistake.
> 
> EDIT:
> Maybe this one:
> ...



Doesn't matter....it (DVD) was there on eBay.in (openSUSE 11.1).


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

Best would be to ask your freinds to download the DVD.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 12, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^They aren't having it either.



Its there now


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 12, 2009)

^^Seems you asked them to add this


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 12, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Seems you asked them to add this



I added it myself, its my own site. I had forgotten to add the same in the list


----------



## dreamzchm (Jan 17, 2009)

jaym_2001 said:


> I had installed ver 11 of the openSUSE Linux OS (came with Digit magz). Now I would like to install/upgrade to the recently-released ver 11.1 (see *www.opensuse.org/en/). But I do not have Net connection fast enough & 8 pm to 8 am (earlier free) is now chargeable (Tata Indicom ADSL).
> 
> Is there any place in India (or abroad) where one can buy this DVD (openSUSE 11.1) ? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes , you can buy opensuse11.1 dvd in india. I recently oredered one and installed it . Please visit the vendor website:
*www.rainbowcomputech.com


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 17, 2009)

I too can mail you a DVD for a fee.


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you all.   I bought the openSUSE 11.1 DVD on eBay.in (cost was of DVD media & shipping only).


----------



## Garbage (Jan 21, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> I too can mail you a DVD for a f*r*ee.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Neville bro is very charitable  and i am sure he forgot to add "r in fee" 
I installed openSUSE11.1 but the Notification area of KDE 4.1.3 where kinternet,volume icons etc are, is invisible but when i hover my mouse there, the icons are there as a pop-up confirms its presence. Only the clock remains visible.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 21, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> I too can mail you a DVD for a fee.



I have no credit card ...
can i send money to you via envolep?
will you mail me fedora 10 DVD?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^ I will courier you the Fedora 10 DVD, just PM me ur address.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> I have no credit card ...
> can i send money to you via envolep?
> will you mail me fedora 10 DVD?



I think you should buy an LFY mag @ Rs.125. This month they bundle Fedora 10. This would be quicker for you as well.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 21, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> I think you should buy an LFY mag @ Rs.125. This month they bundle Fedora 10. This would be quicker for you as well.



LFY costs just Rs. 100


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Vamsi you should buy Linux For You and will get a nice labelled Fedora 10 DVD but dont know if its available at your place.

BTW i was to courier that LFY Fedora DVD itself to you  as i had already downloaded its DVD before i got the magazine.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 22, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Yes Vamsi you should buy Linux For You and will get a nice labelled Fedora 10 DVD but dont know if its available at your place.
> 
> BTW i was to courier that LFY Fedora DVD itself to you  as i had already downloaded its DVD before i got the magazine.



I will try to get one LFY here and if I didnt get it I will defnitely PM you..You are in my friends list dude.
And you are different tech guy with opting technology  when it is not your field.I appreciate that...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 22, 2009)

^Yah OK


----------

